# Health Risks of smoked food



## clovis (Jan 20, 2007)

I told my teenage daughter that I was about to buy a smoker, and she asked me if it will put harmful substances on the food.  I'm no chemist, so I didn't know what to say.  I know this is a shockingly stupid question to ask at such a forum, but I thought you might have had some experience with this topic.


----------



## illini (Jan 20, 2007)

clovis
this is probably a can-o-worms question but for my 2cts here goes....there have been warnings over the years about eating too much charred meat from grills....too much salt in the diet etc etc....all things in moderation is my motto

If you wash down the smoked meat with some cold ones it counteracts anything! LOL...serve the daughter a coke it dissolves things too!

Bet you can find arguments on both sides of this one


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

People have been grilling and smoking meats for years. Hey even the cavemen ate this way.

The way I figure if you eat it in moderation all will be well.

Today they will tell you to eat your breads then no breads are not good for you, then you have to drink lots of milk, I had a doctor the other day say no only calves should drink milk not adults

So I say eat up and enjoy


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 20, 2007)

Q. What's the most harmful thing you can do to yourself?

A. Breath.

If you use care and better judgement, don't use green, wet, treated, or otherwise harmful wood, and don't burn your food, you'll be fine. Thick white smoke and creosote is your enemy. Thin blue or almost clear smoke is your best friend.
My opinion. If your food is charred, stop cooking and let someone competent cook.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 20, 2007)

Clovis, I missed giving you an SMF welcome.. so welcome to the forum and thanks for staying.

In my world, here's how I look at it. 

You cook with heat inside, you cook with heat outside.
You cook with spices and liquids inside, the same outside.
You don't burn your food in the house, don't burn it outside.
And most importantly: 
You shouldn't stand in front of the Microwave looking in while it cooks.
Don't stand over the smoker breathing the smoke while it smokes

Enjoy your smoked meals and ...

Keep Smokin


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 20, 2007)

what doesn't hurt you or isn't bad for you now days? 'nuff said.


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 20, 2007)

This is not a smoker problem, but more of a grill problem. But Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure heavy creosote on your meat is probably not great either. So go thin blue!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 20, 2007)

Exactly, well put Chris.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that's funny stuff!!! :lol: But true.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 20, 2007)

Personally I think it's the stuff they feed the critters which we eat and the chemicals they put on things that cause the problems.

By todays stadards my Grandparents should have had heart attacks years ago. They ate fat like butter, cooked with lard, ate eggs everyday and lived into their 90's. Mon and Dad died in their 60's and 70's. 

I see kids every day dying from heart related problems in their 20's and 30's. We are doing something wrong. I don't think it's smoking meat.

Debi


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2007)

Clovis, the only real concern is creosote, as it is a known carcinogen. Creosote comes from wood that doesn't burn clean and hot. Remember to burn seasoned wood-not green wood. Liked the 'Slinger said-white smoke is your enemy!!

Hey GoFish!!, who's this Butch fellow that has a bean recipe? I wanna know my compitition!!   :twisted:  :P


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 21, 2007)

Clovis,
     The true culprit is charred meat.  The portion of the meat that's essentially turned into charcoal due to overheating.  Charred meat produces a compound PhIP, which has been shown to cause various types of cancer in rats.  Other studies indicate that PhIP is not the only malignant compound that is produced when meat is charred. Heterocyclic amines can increase the risk of cancer in humans such as prostate, colon, stomach and breast.  Another concern is polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons that form when fats from chicken, steak, and types of fish are re-deposited on the barbecue grate after the fat drips on the hot coals.  You can help eliminate this problem by turning the heat up for several minutes after you clean the grate.  You can also help eliminate this problem by trimming all excess fat.  Scientists are now saying that some of the ingredients in marinades can act as a shield for the meat reducing the chance of carcinogenic compounds forming significantly.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 21, 2007)

Shoot all this time I thought Smokin Stang was just another gearhead who enjoyed a good smoke (smoker and tires). Heck he's an aspiring rocket scientist. Not completely sure what it was he said, but it sounds good so I second the Stang Report above.    :P  :D 

Keep Smokin


----------



## buzzard (Jan 22, 2007)

here is one fact no one has mentioned.

when you watch the infomercials on how their product cooks meat better they always describe how the fat drips out.  in a smoker the same thing happes but even greater, so it has to be better for you!  smoke is only bad for you if you inhale it.  

on the other hand it is sooooo good you may eat more and we all know that is not good.  i know my belly grows a lot on smoking day, i am just glad i do not smoke every day.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 23, 2007)

OK I have a little question here after reading about the over cooking or burning meat...first, I never heard tell of burnt meat being bad for you.  I will have to call my mom right away and tell her to stop broiling her london broil in the oven and using the smoke detector to let her know it's done!!!  Does burnt meat include the good searing of a steak on the grill?  What about the brisket burnt ends being used in beans?  I really never heard of burnt meat being bad for you. I'm glad this question was posted.  I'll make sure my dad gets to the doctor as he likes his meat WELL done.  It's not always burnt, but sometimes a roast could be used as a football...this is how we started making roast beef salad so there would be some moisture in it.  Hmmmm, I'll have to try that with a smoked top round or something...


----------



## illini (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes Maam that is what the scientific community has advised from time to time....But I ask you have you ever heard an obituary contributing the cause of death to cancer by burnt ends? LOL....I think we should be aware of the greater risks we face in these days and enjoy all the other risks in moderation with no concern....Burnt ends is surely one of the lesser risks as far as I am concerned.....So come on Dad have another slice of "football"


----------



## longshot (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok Ladies and gents, I work for a Carnegie  ranked Research University and I can tell you the number one thing to avoid......... Whatever the latest Research studies prove.... I get so sick of Researchers studying one specific little microcosm and announcing their results like it is some earth shaking news.  Here is what the study of life proves, if you eat till you are full, not stuffed, stay away from garbage and heavilly processed foods, and don't make dinner an obession you're fine.  Throw a bit of exercise and maybe some hard work in the mix and you are going to live out your genetic potential.  This is of course barring any accident, act of God, unforseen comunicable disease,  upsetting the wrong gorilla, not seeing the bus, playing with explosives,  wow I'm really starting to sound cynical aren't I???
I think I go eat a fattie and think on this..... Hmm I like the crunchy pieces........


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 21, 2013)

Let's see.....

10,000 yrs. of cooking over Fire VS 150yrs. of Polution    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You do the math 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin' ; have fun and...


----------

